
Tumbling of interstellar 'comet' suggests alien probe with BROKEN engines - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5175235/Oumuamua-alien-probe-BROKEN-engines.html
======
smn1234
what if this is merely space junk, not necessarily a probe? It could be VERY,
very old.

Perhaps it's the dawn of a new era where environmentalists will fight for
maintaining the cleanliness of outer space?

~~~
bcaulfield
Space junk would be very cool.

